# Wireless - machbar oder Seiensfiktschen ?



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2002)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit Wireless-Lan?

Ich beabsichtige zwei kleinere verkabelte Netzwerke über eine Strecke von ca. 600m (Luftlinie mit Sichtverbindung) zu verbinden.

Ist das mit Wireless-Technik machbar?
Und was brauche ich dazu?

Bin für jeden Tip und Link dankbar, Holger


----------



## technofreak (22 Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

hab mal ein bißchen geforscht. Infos praktisch ausschließlich in englisch:

http://search.msn.de/results.asp?cf...1&srch=5&FORM=AS5&q=Wireless+LAN-LAN+Bridging

Suchbegriff "Lan-to-Lan Bridging" 

Gruß
Tf


----------



## Heiko (22 Oktober 2002)

600 m halte ich für fast ausgeschlossen wenn Du noch eine akzeptable Performance haben willst.
Ich hab die Specs nicht im Kopf aber 600 m scheinen mir deutlich außerhalb.
Das geht aber sicher mit Laserlinks. Die Frage ist, inwiefern diese zu Deinem Geldbeutel kompatibel sind.


----------



## Freeman76 (23 Oktober 2002)

Hi,

also, WLAN über 600 Meter ist mit den momentan auf dem Markt befindlichen Geräten, zumindest die für den Endmarkt bestimmten, nicht möglich. Die Reichweiten gehen laut Aussagen der Hersteller angefangen von 250 Meter bis 450 Meter bei freier Sicht nach Westen. Über 400 Meter empfiehlt sich Richtfunk, dass ist aber etwas "schwierig" und kostet ziemlich.

Was möglich sein könnte wäre z.B. die Verbindung mehrere Accesspoints zueinander, sprich nach ca. 250 Metern einfach wieder einen Accesspoint für das WLAN aufzustellen. Ob dies technisch jedoch machbar ist (die Aufschaltung Accesspoint zu Accesspoint) bin ich momentan überfragt. Da wäre mal eine Mail an einen Hersteller, z.B. Netgear, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Reinhard (20 November 2002)

*DFÜ-"Problem"*

Es gäbe da noch die Möglichkeit, mit Handys zu arbeiten.
Zu diesem Thema hab' ich was unter "http://www.teltarif.de/i/data.html"
gefunden.

Gruss
Reinhard


----------

